# Bunny Birthing



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 24, 2007)

I've just checked my pregnant doe and there is one kit in the nest. But I know she has more than one kit, and there is still at least one left in her belly. The kit she has is fairly well cleaned, still some blood on her and the afterbirth isnt there, (calling it a her for now) and she's a little bruised but moving. Is there something wrong if mum hasnt had the others yet?

The mum seems okay, she's eating drinking and hopping round the cage. But she hasn't finished giving birth 

Please give me some advice if you can. Thanks


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2007)

Give her time and let her be... Usually the kits come pretty fast (all within 20 minutes) but I've had them deliver as much as 2-3 days apart. Sometimes the first kit comes fast and theothers take more time. Have patience.

Keep an eye on her and if she appears to be in distress, she may have a kit that won't deliver. You may need a vets intervention then. The vet can give her an injection of oxytocin to improve contractions and expell the stuck kit.


Is this her first litter? How old is she?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup, I agree with the legend that isBlueGiants.

My last litter was half one day, half the next. Another doe had three one day and another the next.

As well as keeping an eye on her being in distress, also look out for being very tired (which is obviosuly a different type of distress) because that also needs vet intervention. Also if she appears to be straining but not passing anything.

Try not to feel stressed around her, because she will pick up on it, take some deep breaths before you go near her, and go feeling calm.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2007)

And I agree with Flashy's advice, STAY CALM... she will know ifyou are upset and that will increase her stress. 



*Flashy wrote: *


> Yup, I agree with the legend that isBlueGiants.


LOL! Flashy, you are SO funny!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yup, I agree with the legend that isBlueGiants.
> ...


onder:Not sure about that.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, i stay calm around her, she's a stressy rabbit anyway, so i just stroke her head and she calms down. Is it safe to check the kit to make sure its not too cold? Im just worried that its on its own and its winter.

I didnt purposefully breed her, it happened when we were on holiday, my male got out with her, and my neighbour didnt notice till she came to feed them afterwards. But, no problems, we just might need more hutches. 

She's in the garage with duvets and sleeping bags over the hutch to make sure she doesnt get cold. There is LOTS of fur in the nest, much more than her mum built a nest with in summer 06. So she obviously knows she needs more fur in the nest to keep her kits warm. 

Rabbits eh? Confusing creatures at the best of times. The mummy rabbit is one of my faves, as I hand reared her when her mum didnt, she was the runt, and I couldnt leave her as she wasnt getting fed. So I worry about her, and now her munchkins.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmm. If that was me I would check the kit not too often, maybe every two or three hours, otherwise the mum might get very stressed, particularly if she is a stressy bunny anyway.

I'm sure the baby will be warm and toasty with all that fur, especially in your garage out of the drafts. Something someone once suggested to me was to tape a hot water bottle on the underneath of the cageso that the heat can filter through the cage and to the baby, but not burn him/her. If you do that though, try not to make the bottle too hot.

How is mum in herself at the moment?


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 24, 2007)

She's typical Splat. Grumpy. She's normal really. She's eating and drinking okay, though not drinking quite as much as her mum did when she was born. She's just led in her hutch waiting for something to happen. Or plotting how she is going to take over the world with her new babies. I cant make my mind up 

She's okay when i stroke her, a bit of grunting at me, but like i said, its normal for her to grunt when we touch her.. till she realises we're actually nice and she calms down a bit


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, i just checked the Kit again. And its cold to the touch and shivering. I put a hot water bottle underneath, but I dont think it's working... 

Also, she's all red around the mouth, like bruises around its cheeks. She wrigles a lot, but she's a cold kitten. What else can you suggest?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

Depending on how you think the mother will react,you could try taking the baby and its nest box inside into a warm area to heat the baby up.

You could also try holding the kit to warm it up. If you gather it up with some nest material it will probably feel safer.

Any chance you could move mum and her cage into the house so it is warmer? Or set up some sort of heater in the garage?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Nov 24, 2007)

The bruising is pretty normal. One of my does just had a litter of 7 and

some of the kits had the bruising around their nose. It will go away within

a couple of days.

I would bring the doe and kit in the house or the basement if it has heat.

A lone kit has no siblings to keep it warm. Your other option is to see if 

there is another breeder around with newborn kits that wouldn't mind 

fostering the kit for you. In my area we have all fostered kits for each other

at one time or another.

Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2007)

You can leave the nest box in the cage and bring the baby in the house for a few hours. It won't hurt the baby or the mom. Put the baby in a basket or someplace snug, wrapped in a towel, in a warm spot. Bring the baby back out to the mom tonight. The doe doesn't usually feed the babies right away. She probably won't go looking for it until ths evening.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 24, 2007)

I would definitly take the baby out of the nest box and take it inside to get warm. Stick the baby in your bra!

Use a small box like a show box and a heat source. A heating pad set on low with the box half on top, so the baby can wiggle off if he gets too hot. 

Also, a sock filled with dry rice can be put in the microwave and will retain heat nicely. You could put on of those in a box with the baby.

Use some towells to provide a buffer between the heat source. Make sure there are not loose threads anywhere as the baby could get stuck in them and get hurt or die.

Lots of good advice above on what to watch for with mom having problems. Keep a close eye on her and check for other babies frequently as they may need warming up too.

--Dawn


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2007)

Any update on the doe? How is the single baby? Any more arrive yet? onder:


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, yes. Update 

Well im glad to say, baby is fine. I warmed her up once, she got cold again. My mum said they can come in the house till the babies are bigger. So she's nice and toasty 

Mum has been led on my floor for three hours just chilling out and getting a good stretch. Very relaxed. She's now back in her hutch having a drink and eating, leave her till the morning now. Hopefully it wont be an only baby tomorrow! 

Thanks for all your help, and Flashy, you've helped tremendously on the chat  You kept me calm when i was worried 

I'll update all the time and add pics of the baby/ies tomorrow 

Erin.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 25, 2007)

To all those who may have read this post before. Some miscommunication happened between my parents then me. Apparently, she had 2 stillborns during the night. My sister found one baby, thought it was my munchkin, and told dad so i didnt have to see it. But, she later told me she KNEW there was one live baby in the nest, but mum didnt know that. I went down, unfortunately it was me that found the other dead kit. But after crying that i'd lost my little one, i felt in the nest, and she squeaked at me! 

The loss of the other two is horrible, but it doesnt affect me as much, because I dont even know what they looked like. These things happen, it's nature. I just have to give every chance to my remaining rabbit. I hope that makes sense, and doesnt just sound heartless?

So, she's still here, I may have to hand rear her, as mum still doesnt seem to be producing any milk at all. But we'll see. I've hand reared the mum, and I know it's one hell of a task. I'm going to think what to do during the day. 

Any advice on this problem would be great.

*if this kit turns out to be male, I'll feel evil for calling it a girl*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 25, 2007)

Does the baby have a nice round belly?

Sharon


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 25, 2007)

Its not as pudgy as it should be. It has a little bit of a round belly, but i just dont think it's getting enough from mum.

i held the baby to her last night, and the baby kept giving up after a few seconds, and started nuzzling round for another teet. I know it got something, because it was pooing everywhere a few mins later. But it wasnt enough to make it fat and non wrinkly.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2007)

Have patience, but keep a close eye on the babies belly. Sometimes it can take a day for the mom's milk to come in fully. Let the baby root from nipple to nipple for a few minutes. The more "she" nurses, the faster the milk will come in. Nothing wrong with letting her nurse three times a day at the onset. I know you are familiar with hand raising a baby, but you know it is alot of work. It would be wonderful if the mom would do it. Give her a chance.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 25, 2007)

i just tried again, and once again the baby kept giving up. It's really skinny now. The mum wasnt impressed with it either, she kept trying to get the baby off, but got my hand instead. 

I'm just worried that the kit is gettin too skinny. Is there anything i can give it as a boost? once it gave up with mum, it came to me and started nuzzling all over my hand. The kit is about 30 hours old now i think, and im pretty worried that it hasnt had a decent feed.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2007)

How are you trying to get the baby to feed?


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 25, 2007)

Holding mum on her back and putting baby on. I know this may seem odd, but I dont actually know how to do it without the doe going mental and trying to rip my hand off.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe she is too tense for it to come down.

Would it be feasible to put the baaby in the nest and to put her on top of the nest and give her treats and stroke her to keep her in the same place and relax her?

WhenI tried that with my doe though, she freaked out and ran away. She went back to feed them when it was quiet and felt right for her. 

Make sure that you keep yourself calm and not stressed around her.

If the only way to do it is on her back, is she calm and relaxed?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2007)

Try puttingthe doein the nest box and just gently hold her head. Place the baby under her and let her nurse naturally. Stroke Momma's head and keep her calm. Let the baby nurse for 4-5 minutes, and let the momma hop away. Keep it calm and quiet and give Momma a treat when she is done (make it a pleasant experience).


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 25, 2007)

The mum wont stay over the nest long enough to let the baby nurse :S

the nest is full of fur too, so its hard to get the baby out in the open and under the mum. Shali I get a small box, and put a bit of fur and the straw in, and sit mum over that?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2007)

That would work! Use a clean, small box and just sit her in it. If you can give her Cheerios or some small treat... anything tokeep her calm and still. I prefer to gently hold their head (they think they're getting petted) with one hand and keep a hand near the baby (just in case).


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 25, 2007)

i got bitten. Splat isn't what you'd call a calm rabbit. I put the baby back and made it clear to her she had a baby in the nest. Splat nuzzled and licked the baby, then hopped off. Im just going to hope she doesnt hurt it, and realises that she's a mum, and she has to feed it. 

If the baby doesnt seem to have been fed properly by the morning, i think i might do it myself and hand rear her. I'll have to run to the pet shop during my morning free, and get a rearing bottle and some more powder milk for her .

I just wish she was bigger than she is, she's a tiny baby!


----------



## grumpybabies (Nov 25, 2007)

Well nuzzling and licking the baby seems to me to be a good sign, although i am no expert, i hope it works out for the little one.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2007)

While it will not hurt to have stuff on hand in case you have to hand feed the bunny - I would do all that you could to have mama feed it. I've had does that didn't want to feed at first and after about 3 days or so they got used to the idea that they had babies and they had to feed them. Really...mama's milk is so much better for them.

Do what others have suggested - put mama in a box or basket with some treats and have the baby underneath mama. You might to put a piece of fabric on the bottom of the box simply to keep baby warm while he/she is nursing.

I've had to do this before every 4-6 hours before - in order to keep the baby full enough till it got a good nursing. Then I went to 8 hours apart and then 12 hours apart, etc. 

I'm glad you have experience with hand rearing but still yet, I'd do all I could to have it get mama's milk. If mama is nuzzling it - that is a good sign.

Peg


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 25, 2007)

I would agree that mom's milk is the best possible option. Have everything on hand for hand rearing, and supplement if necessary, but keep trying to stimulate mom's milk production.

I've fostered a litter where mom seemed to not be making much milk. I took mom and put her over the babies at least twice a day and kept her their for 5 minutes. The babies never looked as fat as some babies, but they had lots of energy and grew at a good rate. They plumped out more when they started eating solid food.

It is normal for baby rabbits to feed on one nipple for a few seconds then root around for another. So baby should be suckling on one, then look for another and then another. Especially when there's a small litter, this will help evenly drain all breasts and avoid infected mammary glands.

--Dawn


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 26, 2007)

The baby seems to have been fed during the night . The kit is plump, but not as plump as it should be. I've decided im going to get all i need to hand rear, and supplement the baby for now. I like that idea, i can make sure she gets enough food, and it can grow up with its mum .


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

If the baby has been fed, that is terrific. Remember that she is a new mum and she needs to learn what to do. she might be a mum that feeds the kit twice a day.

Keep and eye, by all means, but please only intervene with supplements if it is the only option left. It carries so many risks to do that, and I know you have done it successfully before, but it's not all down to the skill of the person raising the kit, it's down to luck too. Give mum a chance to prove herself because she could turn out to be excellent.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree with Flashy... give the mom a chance. Nothing wrong with having the supplies on hand, but don't rush to suppliment. Supplimenting with formula will cause the baby to suckle less, and may cause the moms milk to dry up. The mothers milk is much richer than any formula you can buy, as well as better forimproving the baby's immune system. Hand reared babies tend to have a lot of issues as they grow. 

I'd give the momma 48 hours, keep any eye on the baby's belly, and then re-evaluate. Could be the baby is just not a heavy suckler at this point, could be the momma's milk is taking it's time to come in (with only one baby nursing, her body may not feel the demand yet). I would err on the side ofcautiousness andwait.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 26, 2007)

^_^ will do!



She's been fed again during the day whilst i've been at school. I've bought the stuff I need just in case, I can always send it to my RSPCA center if i dont use it .The baby has plumped out a bit now, and is REALLY active; it cant stop moving! Splat isnt too bothered about me going in the hutch to check anymore, especially if I have a piece of carrot or banana (dont ask, she goes mental for the stuff). So, yeah, one happy healthy baby! 

I'll post pics when my computer is working properly


----------



## Flashy (Nov 26, 2007)

That's terrific! Go Splat!

Hopefully she is now learning what to do, so things should run more smooth now.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 26, 2007)

Wonderful! So happy to hear she's "getting into the groove"... LOL!

:great: YEAH!!!! Splat!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 26, 2007)

*claps* I'm so pleased =D. I've had the baby out whilst my dad cleaned the front of the hutch where splat has been doing her 'business', and it's so active and squeaky! 

It's already getting the idea that it has to hop, not walk on all 4 legs . It's really funny watching it half hop, but when i hand reared Splat, the excersize did her good, she could out run her brothers and sister at a third of the size! I hope I have another athletic bunny on my hands, they're so fun!

Awww I'm really happy about how the baby is looking :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 26, 2007)

:camera :camera :camera Some Photo's would be very nice if you could..... :bunnydance:


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 27, 2007)

Baby Day 1 






Day 3






The pics are a bit rubbish, so i'll get some much better ones soon =D

It's got really odd markings, but if i'm right, its going to be white and grey, like its daddy . I dont think there will be much brown on it at all really, but I might be wrong.






The one on the right is Splat . The one next to her is Panface (seriously, don't ask. Nickname that stuck ... I cant even remember what I was going to call her!), big fat sister 






Hmm, Here is Gran in the middle, Uncle on the Left, and Daddy on the right . I have no good pics of them separately. This is an old pic, as you can see, the two lil lads are really small compared to them now . Daddy is now a lot darker and very very muscly.

Yes, I have one weird, but none the less cute family of bunnies . Accidents happen I suppose... ^ Was an accident that ended up in my first 4 babies, now another one! No one's fault though really, these things happen! 

I've inadvertantly showed you 6/7 of my bunnies. I'll show you grandad too, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

You have beautiful rabbits, you can definitely see the family resemblance  And yup, definitely a butterfly kit. You can tell what the markings will be by thedifferent pigmenton the skin (as I'm sure you know) and it's so exciting to see them grow up like that (my kits were also butterflies).

You should start a blog for them/the kit if you haven't already  I'm really glad she is doing well.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 27, 2007)

What are butterfly markings? And do my others have different tyes of markings? I've never really thought of their markings, i've just thought they're cute. lol


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know how to describe markings, lol. The butterfly is what the people in the US call 'broken'. It's when you get a colour or marking pattern that is broken up by white areas.

So (and I am hoping someone will either correct me or back me up on this) in the picture of gran and dad and uncle, the gran looks like a tort, and dad and uncle look like tort butterflys (someone knowledgeable PLEASE either correct or agree with me, lol).

Panface looks a tort, and Splat looks a tort butterfly. And kit looks like a 'something' butterfly(most likely a tort given the genetics, but I'm not sure if it could be anything else). What the marking really is will show when some more fur has grown.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 27, 2007)

^_^ ooh okay then . I dont know what breed they are either. I just know they are lop eared something or others. Hehe. I thought French, but they dont have the right face shape for Frenchies I dont think. Maybe they're "mongrel" bunnies. God knows


----------



## Flashy (Nov 27, 2007)

lol, yeh, they are lops. If you want to now the type of lop, you'll need to post their weights because that is a strong idnicator.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh, that baby looks plump and healthy! Pleased to see she/he's doing so well! Your lop family looks very sweet in the photo's!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 28, 2007)

I have been missing this thread!!!! 

Her name is SPLAT?!!?! OMG :laughsmiley:How cute! 

She's so pretty! and the baby is adorable!!!


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah lol. It was the day I got home from a week at my friends house, my mum didnt know that Moccah (the big brown one) had had babies, so I just opened the hutch door, and well... Splat went SPLAT! Luckily i had my hand there just to stop Moccah jumping out at me... LOL

I'll post another pic of the baby soon! You should see it now! Fat lump. I dont think it has any brown at all now its fur is growing, but I may well be proven wrong . Grey and white lump I think!


Baby Pic!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 28, 2007)

So it just took a little bit for mom's milk to come in then! 

Looks like she is doing an excellent job of keeping that baby nice and fat!

Keep up the pictures. Maybe you should start a baby blog in the blog section and update with lots and lots of pictures!

--Dawn


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 1, 2007)

Baby pic day 7. I think we may still be suffering from some gas in his tummy. but he is so active. I've not seen him poo in 3 days now, but he's weeinga lot. Maybe he just poos in his nest or something? I really dont know. But I hope he's gunna be fine. The vet is pretty sure itsa little boy, so if that is the case, he has a name, Max. . He is only a week old, but he can hop now.

I really hope he has no major problems, and we can get him to an age where we can get him looked at properly, to make sure there isnt anything seriously wrong with his insides.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 1, 2007)

Splat might be "cleaning up" after him. Lots of does will eat any of the baby's poops to keep the nest clean. It's really good that he is weeing. The baby poops will be very tiny (cause he's not eating solid food yet.) But keep an eye on him and see if anything is coming out. (After nursing, you can try to lay a clean paper towel in the nest box and put the baby in that. Check it after 30 minutes. Remove it as soon as it gets wet... or before Splat gets hold of it. But you might catch a couple of tiny poops, so you know things are "moving along".)

I'm so glad to hear he's come along so far. GO MAX!!!! arty0002:


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 1, 2007)

If he genuinely hadn't pooped for 3 days, then he wouldnt be here would he? I thought they got really ill after 1 day of not pooping, so 3 days, and still bouncing round like his mum would is really good isnt it? I think he might have a slight gas problem, but this seems to be settled by letting him jump around the rug on the floor for a bit, he looks happy and doesnt teeth grind after he's had some exercise. The vet thought he may have been premature, because he was born so early, and his digestive system isnt quite right. Also the fact that the other two were stillborn suggests there was something wrong with the litter, and Max was just lucky. 

We will keep going with him, he's a plump baby, so he's obviously being fed by mum (more than twice a day I think), so the waste is going somewhere . He's looking so much better than he did the other day. I just think he's hiding the poops from us >.<, i hope he is anyway. He looks so much like his grandad and hisgreat uncle =D(Moccah's brother).


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh my - he's going to be gorgeous....I just love his markings.

Peg


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 3, 2007)

day 9 ^_^. All his gas problems appear to have gone. He's one happy baby bunny now. When he's outa the nest, we cant stop him! He's a bunny on speed! Turbo Max . His ears are going to be gorgeous! Dark grey with snow flake speckles!


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 3, 2007)

Little update! He's just this minute opened his eyes!!!:bunny18


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 3, 2007)

:weee:woohoo!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 3, 2007)

Wonderful...:wiggle so glad Max has made it so far. What a little fighter! And 10 days old, right on schedule! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 3, 2007)

Now the fun begins....

Poor Splat...this little one will probably keep her busy!

Peg*

ghostbusterbunny wrote: *


> Little update! He's just this minute opened his eyes!!!:bunny18


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 4, 2007)

I think he is going to be a little horror. He's so active. Splat just gives him that *get back in there RIGHTNOW* look when he comes out of the nest. She's so funny. She doesnt even get up, she just turns and glares at him >.<.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2007)

Aw, this is great. Max is certainly a fighter.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 9, 2007)

Things have been good up till now. Splat has stopped producing milk, and baby wont eat anything i put infront of him. I think his front teeth arent aligned properly. But not majorly so. He doesnt want any rabbit food or power milk. Any suggestions?

He's really active, and he's thin now, not got the fat belly he should have. I dont know what to do, as he wont eat anything. He will eat a TEENY bit, then start spitting things out =(. Can you suggest ways of getting him to eat something? He's 15 days old now, and I havent seen him eat rabbit food, he just lies under/next to his mum.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2007)

How bizarre, it won't let me see what you posted :|


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2007)

Aw, poor baby (I can see your post).

I'm wondering now if there is something internally wrong with him.

Have you tried mushed pellets? Critical care? Hay of different types?

Maybe he doesn't have energy to eat, but I don't know how safe it is to syringe feed a baby like this. 

Ihope someone more knowledgeable can come along in a bit.

Is it warm?


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 9, 2007)

I had trouble getting your post to show! 

If he's still willing to eat, try giving him dry oatmeal (we use Quaker Oats, the cooking kind, not the instant or flavored type.). I'd get some fluids in him too. The oatmeal is safe on his tummy and will fill him up.

You may need to give him some pedialyte or Critical care if you have it. You can also suppliment with a kitten formula if you want. He is so young, it's very hard at this age.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 9, 2007)

I've tried everything i have. I have critical care, he spits it out, i've tried powder milk; he sneezes it up, he had a nibble of banana even; but he turned away. He doesnt seem to want to eat. And believe me, energy is not a problem he has plenty of that! He just doesnt seem hungry. I dont know what else to try. Grass, perhaps?


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you tried syringe feeding him? If he'll take a bit of banana, mash some up with the critical care and a bit of water. He has to take something or his gut will shut down completely. Even a few drops every hour...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have just discoveredmy buns go crazy for apple juice, could you try mixing that with some critical care?

(I don't know if that's a good idea or not, but maybe anything is better than nothing).

This little guy is really special, I'm rooting for you both.


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 9, 2007)

He's having some glucose solution, he's now on a hot water bottle. He's having a few drops of powder milk, but that's it. I'll try some critical care, banana and apple juice? I dont think he likes the taste of critical care.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 9, 2007)

The banana may help with the taste... he doesn't realize he can't have an opinion about taste when he's not well... just have to get a few drops in him.

We're pulling for him!!! ray: Come on MAX!!!!!


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 9, 2007)

well, he's perked up, but still isnt eating much, we get the odd nibble of banana, some drops of glucose and then a wash. He still doesnt seem to want much to chomp on, but he's definately more awake. That's godda be a good thing?



This lil fella has me so worried sometimes!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2007)

That does sound better, but I doubnt he's still out of the woods. I REALLY hope he keeps fighting!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 9, 2007)

How is he doing? Taking anything from you? Keeping him warm?


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 10, 2007)

I really dont think he is ill. I'm starting to think its a teething problem. He goes mental over dried plantain leaves and hay, but he doesnt seem to be able to eat it. I also think he may have been the runt, cause he is so much smaller than his aunt and uncle were when they were 16 days old! This may seem weird, but I think he's just not developin quickly enough. He is so feisty its untrue. We are also led to believe that he is blind or partially sighted, as he is always running into things that he should really be able to see; doors and walls. Im not too sure what's going on with him at the mo.

He's eating banana at the mo, not a lot, but it's something. Apart from ^ he's a really happy little bunny, jumping round and flicking his legs in the air. I think he just has a few physical problems. We're going to get him checked out by the vet again soon. If its something we can deal with when he's bigger, we're gunna do all we can . He is one special little rabbit.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 10, 2007)

He is still so young... I hope these are things he can overcome. Please let us know what the vet thinks about these issues. COME-ON MAX!!!!!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2007)

I just saw you said that it was the front teeth misaligned. I know a couple of people who have managed to realign their buns teeth at a really early age by just giving them wood and stuff to chew on, maybe that might be worth a try? even if it doesn't work.

Come on MAX!


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 10, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!! 10mls of milk downed in 10 seconds!!! Thats more like it max!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!



I think he's mastered what we in the house call the turbo suck!!!!!


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Flashy, I think I may have been wrong, I think it was how he was holding his jaw that made his teeth look wonky. Oh god I'm so pleased! This is the first time I've felt him with a fat belly in days! He just sucked and sucked, pulling the plastic of the bottle in as he didnt let any air in . I really wasnt expecting that. He never ever ceases to amaze me! I'm actually glowing, I've not felt so happy in days, just worried sick that he wasnt eating!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2007)

Aw, that's terrific. Maybe he just needs a cheer squad, lol.

It might not hurt to give chew things anyway, just incase the tendency is there


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 10, 2007)

^_^ I have some willow chewing sticks for rabbits. Rather than chew them, Splat picks them up and pushes them back through the mesh on her cage >.<. I'll see about putting some around his nest (not that he sleeps there much -.-) Then he can chomp his heart away .


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 11, 2007)

I have some very sad news. He had 2 feeds last night but unfortunately he died during the night. I found him this morning, and I'm pretty sure he got bloat after his feed. He had the infacol and everything just in case, but it didnt work.

I'm so sad; i was looking forward to a lovely christmas with him.

I'll love you forever Max!

Mummy xx


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 11, 2007)

Splat is now out in the garden after a very fast reunite with her sister. It didnt seem fair leaving her with that nest, so she will stay with her sis until my dad gets home to remove the nest and bury Max. She knew he had died; she wouldnt go into the bedroom where he was.

She did a fantastic job though, and i'll never ever forget the sight of the two of them together.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry  I was really hoping he would be ok. I tell you though, Rainbow Bridge has got a feisty addition up there, I'm sure he will sort them all out.

You did anything and everything you could and gave him the best chance he could have had.

With Splat and her sister, just make sure they don't fight because they have been separated for a while now and might fight. Splat also might get cold given that she is now used to being inside.

I'm so sorry.

RIP Max.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 11, 2007)

I was really pulling for little Max. I'm very sorry he's gone. Give Splat a hug from me. She did a good job.

Binky free Max... :rainbow:


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 11, 2007)

im sorry  that's so sad that mommy bunny knew he had died. and that she wouldn't go in the room. you did a great job for the little guy and for mommy bunny. i'm sorry, again.

tracy and nemo

ink iris:for max


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Dec 11, 2007)

Thankyou guys so much. I have the comfort in knowing that his short life in this world was a very active, loving and very interesting time. Splat has been fine outside. After my post on here i brought her sister indoors...one sniff and she was so happy! She had her big fat pillow back . It made me cry with joy, she had someone to share her grief with, and run around with, and generally feel better. My mum was home all day and she kept an eye on them, apparently they've been good, no fighting just running round the garden, scenting everything and remembering all her climbing places and "viewing platforms". 

I am so sad that I have to bury max, made all the mor painful as i lost one of my guineas to illness last tuesday. Just gotta hope my next tuesday is better. Splat did an amazing job, and despite her loss, i am so happy that she's got her sister back.

I hope Max meets all my others over the rainbow bridge, and eventually, he will be with his mummy once more.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 11, 2007)

I just want to say that I'm so sorry for your loss - I know you did everything you could for him. 

Peg


----------

